# Sous Vide Frozen Strip Steaks



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

One of the great things about SV is the ability to start the cooking process with frozen meat without having the need to thaw.

Last week, I bought a few boneless strip steaks on sale with the intention of cooking them SV style for dinner. They were seasoned and vaccum sealed, 2 per bag since it’s only the wife and I.

So today I decided to cook them after the wife requested steak. Pulled from the freezer. These were seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning and a little leftover SPOG that I combined into one shaker bottle.







They were placed directly into a 134F SV bath. These steaks were just over 1” thick. I let them cook for 3 hours.






Getting the potatoes ready. Seasoned with salt, pepper, rosemary and some paprika for color. Into the oven at 425F for 45 minutes.






Fifteen minutes before the potatoes were finished, I preheated my newly seasoned cast iron skillet on the gas grill. Steaks were taken out of the vacuum seal bag, dried and lightly re-seasoned. I melted a little olive oil and butter and seared both sides about 1.5 minutes each.

Finished product, dinner is served.






Sliced shot






Overall, A very easy and delicious weeknight meal.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks tasty.

You can also go straight from the freezer to the grill to. Quite a bit of that going on. Thin cuts  like steak, pork chops, burgers, chicken breast,  etc. 

It’s all the craze the past years two. 

SV works too bit a bit slower and a two step process if you sear after SV.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 29, 2017)

Great looking meal.  Fantastic looking steak.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 29, 2017)

Awesome looking meal!


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> You can also go straight from the freezer to the grill to. Quite a bit of that going on. Thin cuts  like steak, pork chops, burgers, chicken breast,  etc.
> 
> ...



We always called those black and blue steaks.



c farmer said:


> Great looking meal.  Fantastic looking steak.





mike5051 said:


> Awesome looking meal!



Thank you guys, very tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like perfection to me!
Al


----------



## idahopz (Nov 30, 2017)

Man, that looks really good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2017)

Excellent Meal !!!:)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Xray!!

This Bear likes it---Be Great Bear Bait!!:cool:

Bear


----------



## xray (Dec 1, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Looks like perfection to me!
> Al





idahopz said:


> Man, that looks really good!



Thank you guys!!


----------



## xray (Dec 1, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Excellent Meal !!!:)
> 
> Looks Mighty Tasty, Xray!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Maybe bring along some of that prime rib when you’re close to the trap :D


----------

